# Saving threads with Internet Explorer



## Confusticated (Apr 3, 2003)

I realized a couple people did not know how to do this, so here it is for anyone who is interested.

1) Open the thread you'd like to save.

2) Near the bottum of the page is an option to view printable version. Select it.

3) Now that you are viewing the printable version, there will be an option at the top of the page to view every post in that thread on one page. Select it.

Using internet explorer you can now go to File, and then save.

If you want to save a page without signatures getting in the way, then before doing the steps above, just go to User CP, then to edit options, and now select not to view signatures in posts.


----------



## MacAddict (Apr 7, 2003)

Theres a another way that can save the whole page exactly as it appers as if you were on the site for real, if anyones interested that is.


1. Open the thread ya wanna save.
2. Select "Save As.." From the File Drop-Down
3. In the menu Select save as "Web Archive"
4. Set your settings Download Images
5. Download it!


Now you can veiw it as if you are at the site! (Note: it does take a little more hard drive space than the text would, but its cool  )


~MacAddict


----------



## Eledhwen (Oct 30, 2003)

Being nosey and looking back at old stuff, I came across this advice and thought it should be at the top again for a while.


----------

